# No Threads About Firestorm 1911



## JimmyRiggins (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi eveyone 1st post so please bear with me. I bought a firestorm 1911 about 4 yrs ago and it has been a great gun no problems paid 450+tax which to me seems a whole lot less than a real 1911. Any one else have any experince with the firestorm line?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know a lot about the firestorm 1911 but I've seen some sites having mags that will fit those are supposed to also fit a Llama. I believe those are made in Spain but I am not exactly sure. seems I remember seeing Spanish writing on the one I actually seen.

How bout a pic?brokenimage


----------



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got this Firestorm 1911 .45ACP, today from my local gun store, USED, other than that it seems fine, i took it right out to the range and dumped 50 rounds downrange, no proplems as of yet, i figured this would be a cheap way to decide if i liked the .45acp round, and the 1911 as a gun,
i know absolutely nothing about the company, other than it says "FABRINOR VITORIA(ESPANA)SPAIN. It holds 8 rounds of 45auto, it shoots straight, hits the paper, and only cost me $299, What more could one ask for for $300? Other than it has all the Key features that I wanted, Extended Beaver tail, grip safety, manual safety, 3 dot sights, Skeleton Hammer, Rubber Grips and it feels nice in my hand. And it has The 5 inch barrel:smt023


----------



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant figure out how to add an Image to the reply so here is a link that should work to a picture of my new toy


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have recently been looking at one of these found a good price on a new one at impact

http://www.impactguns.com/cheapandpretty


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

A good friend of mine purchased on a few years ago, it looked ok but thats about it, after a couple boxes of ammo it started to fall apart(sfter a couple of mags a spring inside the hand grip -I think it was- keeps falling out of place & the gun would not function) ! The best I can remember it is NOT milspec, true 1911 parts will not interchange! 
the only 1911 part was the COLT 8rd mag it came with. Pay an extra $100~150 & get a Rock Island Armory M1911A1:smt023


----------

